
Saudis paying Sudanese fighters $10,000+ to fight in Yemen - onetimemanytime
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/12/28/world/africa/saudi-sudan-yemen-child-fighters.html
======
tomjakubowski
Why the headline change? Seems like the Saudis hiring _14 year olds_ , who are
_veteran fighters_ , from Darfur is what's the big deal.

~~~
onetimemanytime
Headline was to reflect totality of article to the best of my ability. They
hired a few children soldiers (over there apparently they're considered grown
ups) but the article didn't say that most or a large number of them were
children. In WWII quite a few volunteer Americans were 15-16-17 years olds. In
other countries as well...

~~~
ahoka
Few? The article states 20%.

